# Kreis Segeberg/Plön???



## svenson0 (28. Oktober 2007)

hey leutz,


sind hier paar leute aus dem kreis segeberg / kreis plön??

mfg


----------



## teufel781 (2. November 2007)

Nöööö 
Hamburgs Osten, aber man ist ja mobil. Gibt es Trails und Touren rund um den Plöner See und Umgebung, die Du mal vorstellen könntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OpenMinded (9. November 2007)

hamburg mitte.
wäre auch interessiert


----------

